# ***2016 Fantasy Fight League Sign Up Thread***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the sign up thread for next years FFL season. The draft will start December 1st and we will being the season at the start of 2016. The league will last 1 full year as usual.

*- Members Signed Up -*
Dudeabides
ClydebankBlitz
John8204
Andrus
Leed


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Put me in coach I'm ready to ,,, well ya know.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Got ya in there!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Are we just doing a total one this year over a VIP and non VIP one?

None the less...










I'm in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are we just doing a total one this year over a VIP and non VIP one?
> 
> None the less...
> 
> ...


Open to the entire forum.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

can't wait to come in 2nd for a third year in a row


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> can't wait to come in 2nd for a third year in a row





Andrus said:


> I'm in!


Added. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you get more than 4 brave sign ups, HOGH, it's a fun competition. Well, more than 5 if you are in yourself.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Leed said:


> I'm in


Added.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

****. Did I miss the deadline?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Am I eligible to join this comp?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

We didn't do a draft, I guess lack of interest and people.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I really don't know where the staff stand on this...I'll enquire.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm in if this is still a go. Completely forgot this year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I sent my fighter list to HOGH a couple months ago when I was signing up, but it had some 195 fighters all up high on the list so I'd have to change it if we did a late draft or something. There's no way that event would count.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Never done this... but consider me in if you still do it.


----------

